

Ask HN: Anyone interested in a hack night in the SF Bay Area Peninsula? - seasoup

Anyone out there interested in getting together once a week or two and working on our own individual projects for 4-6 hours?<p>I have some side projects I'd like to finish up and this would help with my motivation for them, plus I'd get to meet some people from hacker news and we'd have some people with common interests to bounce ideas off of.<p>We'd have to meet up somewhere on the Peninsula, near Redwood City/San Mateo area.
======
andymoe
Always up for carving out time to work on side projects. contact info in
profile.

~~~
seasoup
Cool, sending an email.

